# Purchase ledger/sales ledger clerk



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

It's my first night on the site & I'm finding out loads already. 

I have worked as a purchase ledger /sales ledger clerk for 3 years I wondered if there was much demand for my skills in the Brisbane / Gold Coast areas? 

Many thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You are talking manual bookkeeping/accounting right? If so then no because pretty everything is done on the computer these days. It would be rare to find some who does things old school.


----------



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi no sorry mish , I have probably used the wrong terminology there. What I do is mainly computer based - I've had a look today on several Australian recruitment sites and I'm probably looking for a job like an accounts assistant - accounts receivables/accounts payable or a finance assistant role. I know this question is quite open & requires a lot more information for a truly accurate answer but generally speaking would the below household income be classed as adequate to comfortable or below average? From the roles I have seen similar to what I do in the UK I can expect to earn 45-55 Australian dollars - In terms of costs of living in the Brisbane areas, to rent a 3 bedroom house, for a family of 3(mum dad & 5 year old child) with my husband earning approx 55-75 aus dollars . Many thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That should be enough to live though it all depends where you rent as some areas are more expensive that others. Your husband's income alone would not be enough. 

Just remember the job market is pretty tough at the moment. It is really hard to say how you will go as sometimes it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## murphmk (Jul 27, 2014)

Great thanks, we are literally just at the beginning of our research & wondered based on our current skill sets how viable it would be. We are going to start researching areas we would like to live and taking into account commuting etc and set a perimeter and work out housing costs more accurately . 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You should look into school's too I presume? Public schools are done on catchment so you need to live within the catchment to attend the school. 

Also if the area is too cheap there may be a reason why. When you have areas feel free to post and ask and we can tell you if they are good or not.


----------

